# lower blue wood?



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

I rafted it yesterday on 6/22. No major wood issues in the main channels. Some stuff on the shore. Should be good to go as long as nothing moves (which it might).

Skeeters were thick at Trough Road take out. Don't even bother with bug spray, nothing stopped them but nylon.


----------

